# 1984 Quantum Wagon



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

New person to this site. Mine is metallic grey, just finished with second total re-paint, prior done in 1997. Same owner since new, always operational and well cared for. It was purchased in Orange County, Calif. as European delivery, an advertised promotion by VW of America, arranged through local dealer, and a red Scirocco was purchased at the same time. My wife picked the Quantum up in Germany, on a trip with her mother and another lady friend. I picked it up at the docks in Long Beach. During the 28 years, the Quantum has had 4 audio/stereo systems, alarm system, window tint. Wheels have been replaced twice, with used factory styles from other VW models, currently plus one size, i.e. 14 inch. It has the Audi 5 cyl. engine and 5 spd. manual trans. The engine is untouched at 38,000 mi. The trans. was re-built about 5 yrs. ago.The weather stripping and chrome trim was replaced in 1997, as well as bumpers. Of course things like shock absorbers have been replaced at least twice. Drivers seat was re-built once about 15 years ago, but it needs both drivers and passenger seats re-built again now. The headliner has been replaced, but I need new visors. The car has mostly been inside garage when not in use. My plans are to finish the restoration, incl. inside engine compartment, and take it to water-cooled VW events, and other Euro-car events, because Quantums have mostly disappeared and been forgotten. Other cars currently incl. 2008 VW R32, also grey metallic. No longer owned "84 Scirocco, and two 16 valve Sciroccos., and 1981 VW pickup (gas, 5-spd.). More cars in my household incl. three white 7-series BMWs, (generation 1,2,3).


----------

